# X-Trail Dash lights



## danzr1 (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a 2005 X-Trail and recently the 4x4, ABS, VDC and engine lights are staying on all the time. It was intermittent at first now they are just staying on. Anyone ever run into this?


----------

